# Cockpit color references, definative source?



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

Is there a on-line reference for the actual colors to the real cockpits of our favorite planes?

I'm getting sick of trying to figure out what colors work based on the manufacturers recommendations of different paints!

I'm wanting to start the Revell Germany 1/72 P-51B, but I have no idea what colors to use for the cockpit!

:drunk:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

In a word,..no. But there are lots of sources..
Try here:http://www.cybermodeler.com/resource1.shtml
Me? I'm a zinc chromate man,...that's how I'd paint the cockpit...

 Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I'd just do a search on Hyperscale. That question is doen to death there. IIRC its interior green with a black painted wooden floor. Zinc Chromate wasn't used, at least for the D version, in the cockpit.


----------

